# New member



## iron_rs (May 8, 2011)

Good day.

I've just found out about this site and started reading.  Lots of excellent information.  Decided to join the forums.

I've been training for about 5 months and lost about 10 lb while putting on some good muscle (training 5-6 time a week).  I'm probably down to about 12 % body fat and aiming for about 10% while putting more muscle.  Progress seemed to have slowed down so I will do some reading here and see if I need to ask questions.  Lots of info to digest here.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*iron_rs* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## judas01 (May 8, 2011)

hi - good luck and well done on your gains so far. I wish my bf% was as low lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## iron_rs (May 8, 2011)

I'm actually pretty with my results so far.  But I believe with better understanding of nutrition in particular, I will get even better results.

I do spend quite a bit of time in the gym and I pay close attention to what I eat.  I realized I was eating much more than I though.  Went down from around 16% bf to 12% while doing this.

My regular gym routine consists of about 60 min weight training followed by 30 min cardio.

Lets see if I can figure out how to have better results with no extra work


----------



## vortex (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## iron_rs (May 9, 2011)

Thanks.

I've already learned a lot of great info.  Wish I had found this site earlier.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy you stumbled upon us


----------



## CigarMan (May 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard iron_rs.

Keep up the good work.  Seems like you are doing really well.  If the progress keeps slowing down, try taking a few days off from training, your body (or CNS) may need a rest from the 5-6 days a week.


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## iron_rs (May 10, 2011)

Thanks every one.


Thanks for the input CigarMan.

I do tend to take no more than one day off per week so you are right that I need to be carefull not to get into overtraining.

Once in a while I will do a day of only cardio which than gives me a 2 days off weight trg.

But weight training is now a drug.  I just don't feel good if I skip a day.  It's all about my mental health hahaha!!!!  It keeps me sane and makes me feels good.

But yes, a little break could be worth it.


----------

